
Machine Learning for Humans: K Nearest-Neighbor - jiaaro
http://www.jiaaro.com/KNN-for-humans/
======
bigsteve122
k nearest neighbours suffers from over clustering problems and central nodes
which have too many edges. at least tell people what causes the algorithm to
fail in real life scenarios.

